# Strike Anywhere Matches



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I know I have seen comments on strike anywhere matches on here before, though I can't remember what thread it was... Anyhoo I stumbled onto these, it says they are made by the same manufacturer that made the Ohio Blue Tip matches... Thought some of you may be interested since any strike anywhere matches seem hard to get...

Matches, Wooden


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Pricey! The box is very similar to the one I remember as a kid -- I think -- when ALL the wooden matches were strike anywhere. We used to carry them in our pockets loose to light firecrackers or shoot at each other with a clothespin match-gun. (We also used to put on diving masks or goggles and play cowboys and Indians with BB guns. You knew when you got shot! :lol

Ha! It pops up on a search in google! http://www.deuceofclubs.com/randumb/clothespingun/


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I just googles strike anywhere matches.. Came up with the blue diamond brand.. And much cheaper as well!

Strike Anywhere Matches 57-595 Package of 3 Boxes - Camouflage Netting


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> I just googles strike anywhere matches.. Came up with the blue diamond brand.. And much cheaper as well!
> 
> Strike Anywhere Matches 57-595 Package of 3 Boxes - Camouflage Netting


I saw those as well, but I know the Blue Tip are/were very sought after.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

I remember years ago using something called "hurricane matches", which was basically a strike-on-anything match with about 2" of phosphorous (or whatever it is that causes the initial match flare up) instead of the usual 1/8".
I'd buy a bunch of these if I could find them. . .they flare for about 3 seconds after striking, then the accelerant burns away and it's just like any other match. Only the flame is already 2" wide.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

CaptainEnormous said:


> I remember years ago using something called "hurricane matches", which was basically a strike-on-anything match with about 2" of phosphorous (or whatever it is that causes the initial match flare up) instead of the usual 1/8".
> I'd buy a bunch of these if I could find them. . .they flare for about 3 seconds after striking, then the accelerant burns away and it's just like any other match. Only the flame is already 2" wide.


Are these them?

EQUIPPED TO SURVIVE - Fire - A Survivor's Best Friend - Firestarters, Tinder, Stoves

They do look like a good idea.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

publix and walmart here in Florida have them all the time...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

x6ftundx said:


> publix and walmart here in Florida have them all the time...


They're probably illegal in NY. Everything else is.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

freestoke said:


> They're probably illegal in NY. Everything else is.


I think they are illegal to sell in NY. There are two rationales for that. One is the obvious fire danger. The other is that meth heads use them in the manufacture of meth.


----------



## Ianoue (Jun 24, 2013)

Xtra "chemical" tip? Hmm.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nachman said:


> I think they are illegal to sell in NY. There are two rationales for that. One is the obvious fire danger. The other is that meth heads use them in the manufacture of meth.


And yesterday, I found out you have to show ID to buy lighter fluid at Walmart. :tsk: The beginning of the end of civilization, for sure.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

Awesome!! I just ordered some from mredepot, and used the coupon code THANKS, and it was under $15 with shipping, the other schooluniforms site was over $16 with shipping!! Ive been looking for these matches for a long time!! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Ianoue said:


> Xtra "chemical" tip? Hmm.


That must be what makes the head explode 70% of the time and the pieces land on the tips of your fingers and stick or shorts and burn them. I'm specifically talking about the Diamond brand strike anywhere I get at OSH Hardware here in Calif. Love hate type of thing for me. Never used to explode like that but the brand changed the head color to green (eco friendly) and this started.
Very annoying and somewhat dangerous.


----------

